# COLUMBIA, SC 2 YR F - EVIE NEEDS NEW HOME



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

POSTED WITH PERMISSION BY OWNER. (I can be contacted privately for her phone number)
She is going through a hard time right now. 


I am looking to find a home for my 2 year old German shepherd dog named evie! She is beautiful, energetic, and loves to play but is also a handful to be honest. I am in need of a home for her because she requires lots of time and training and I am not able to take all of that on at this time. If you or anyone you know is looking for a pet, please let me know. I hate to let her go but it's what would be best for her. Veternarian references and a donation to a non profit animal rescue required. 



Thank you



Lindsay Johnson 





[email protected]


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Be still my heart, she is beautiful!!!! Dont worry Mary Ann, I have gone off the deep end yet- I have enough LOL.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

" She is beautiful, energetic, and loves to play but is also a handful to be honest."


Oh, come on Danni....Ava could use a buddy! LOL


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Asked owner for more info on temp and medical history...here ya go...

Hmm she is fine with cats actually, totally fine and she hasn't been around tons of other dogs but she is good with most unless they are aggressive towards her, she is amazing with kids, my sister has triplets and she adores them and they adore her and she is so good with my good friends 5 year old, she is gentle when we go walking through the neighborhood and all the kids want to pet her and she loves it!! She is def. spayed!! And up to date on all her vet recordsJ she isn't due for anything till September!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...

nobody for pretty Evie?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump for Evie


----------



## Welkinview (May 8, 2008)

Do we know how much Evie weighs?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

no I don't. You could email the person directly if you have more questions. Good luck!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

and...another bump for Evie....


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Another bump for Beauty Evie...


----------

